

First write the crushing counterargument, then conclude with mockery. - yummyfajitas
http://lesswrong.com/lw/1ww/undiscriminating_skepticism/

======
jokermatt999
No offense to the submitter because this is an excellent post, but the title
really does not summarize the article well at all. It seems like the core of
it is closer to "Beware giving credit for skepticism as an unthinking
reaction." Granted, this isn't a good title either, but I didn't even realize
what the title was referring to despite having read the post. Once again, I
don't mean to be overly critical (I enjoyed the article), I just wish this had
more accurate title.

~~~
rms
Yeah, I don't hold it against yummyfajitas though because the actual title of
the article was not necessarily catchy enough for it to do well on Hacker
News, so it seemed worth it to try something different.

